# GRAPH 7 unter STEP7 V5.5 ???



## S7T-User (1 November 2010)

Hi,

hab schon wieder ein weh-wehchen:

weiß einer ob es schon ein funktionierendes GRAPH 7 für Step7 V5.5 (unter Windows 7) gibt? ich kann so bei google nix finden...

sonst war das Graph 7 doch auch immer bei den Step7 Versionen (in der Installation) automatisch mit drin, was jetzt nicht mehr ist???

Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## Corosop15 (1 November 2010)

Hallo S7T-User,

laut Siemens ist S7-GRAPH V5.3 ab SP6 unter Windows 7 ablauffähig (siehe Anhang).

Gruß
Corosop15


----------



## Blockmove (1 November 2010)

Graph ist nur bei Step7-Professionell dabei. Bei der Standard-Edition ist es nicht dabei.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## S7T-User (2 November 2010)

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten.

Hier der Link zum downloaden http://support.automation.siemens.c...=cseus&aktprim=0&extranet=standard&viewreg=WW von S7-GRAPH V5.3 SP6 von der Siemens Page!

angenehmen Tag wünsch ich euch!


----------

